# (Good) morning



## Dymn

In colloquial English it is common to omit _good _in greetings such as _good morning, good afternoon, good evening _or _good night_. Is it also possible in your languages?

It is not (I have never heard it) either in Catalan or in Spanish.

Thanks.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech is like Catalan and Spanish here.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's possible (obut it's considered rude or typical of the language of the lowest or basest social group (or when someone tries desperately to sound 'cool'):

Good morning: *«Καλημέρα»* [kaliˈmeɾa].
'Morning: *«'Μέρα»* [ˈmeɾa].


----------



## Messquito

In Taiwan, it's common to emit 安(peaceful) in 早安(peaceful morning=good morning), but with 午安(good afternoon) and 晚安(good night), it's never the case.


----------



## Armas

In Finnish it is very common.
_
(Hyvää) huomenta_ "(Good) morning"
_(Hyvää) päivää_ "(Good) day"
_(Hyvää) iltaa_ "(Good) evening"
_Hyvää yötä_ "Good night" -> _Öitä_ "Nights". Plural is used when "good" is omitted.


----------



## olaszinho

It's quite common in Italian as well:            (Buona) notte  (good) night.


----------



## Karton Realista

In Polish do exactly reverse (we ommit the day part), so it becomes (dzień) dobry.


----------



## Encolpius

olaszinho said:


> It's quite common in Italian as well:            (Buona) notte  (good) night.



Can you only say: Notte! (or Giorno! Sera! as well )

Unknown in Hungarian.


----------



## ger4

In German, it is very common to drop the "good" part as well:
_Morgen! = Guten Morgen!_ = (Good) morning!
_Tag! = Guten Tag!_ = (Good) morning/afternoon!
_Abend! = Guten Abend!_ = (Good) evening!

Omitting _guten_ makes it sound more informal, less distanced (but still more distanced than the greeting _Hallo!_)


Karton Realista said:


> In Polish do exactly reverse (we ommit the day part), so it becomes (dzień) dobry.


That reminds me of a north-western German variety: _Moin!_ , derived from Low German/Dutch _mooi_ = "nice, good, great". Nothing is added, it can be used 24 hours a day.


----------



## Dymn

Karton Realista said:


> In Polish do exactly reverse (we ommit the day part), so it becomes (dzień) dobry.


In Spanish it's also common to drop the other part too. _Buenos días _"good morning" and_ buenas tardes _"good afternoon" can be reduced to _buenas_.


----------



## olaszinho

Encolpius said:


> Can you only say: Notte! (or Giorno! Sera! as well )
> 
> Unknown in Hungarian.



Yes, we can. However its usage is quite informal and it is generally used in response to a complete greeting: for example *A* says: _Buona sera_ (Good evening) and *B *answers _sera_ (evening).


----------



## Encolpius

And how about: 
- Buona sera!
- Sera, sera! (idiomatic?)


----------



## olaszinho

Encolpius said:


> And how about:
> - Buona sera!
> - Sera, sera! (idiomatic?)



I don't know, actually. It sounds a bit cursory and impolite to me.... but it's  common to say: _ciao, ciao!_


----------



## igusarov

Russian:
I think we never omit any part of the _initial_ greeting, but we may omit the time part in _response_:

A: "Доброе утро, B!"
B: "Доброе!"

Literal translation:
A: "Good morning, B!"
B: "Good!"

Edit:
As for being rude or impolite, I would say it's a matter of intonation. If said in a neutrally-friendly voice - I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, intonation is a very important part of speech, unfortunately it is impossible to mark and teach it here in WR.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, we like to compress the greetings into a very-shortened word instead of taking kind of adjectives out of the greetings.

おはようございますohayou gozaimasu→おっすossu、おーすoosu
こんにちはkonnichiwa→こんちゃーすkonchaasu、ちわーっすchiwassu、ちはーchiwaa
こんばんはkonbanwa→ばんわーbanwa、んわーnwa
(either of them is quite colloquial)


----------



## MyriadLeaves

Danish: I believe "God morgen" ("good morning") can in informal, colloquial circumstances be abbreviated to "mor'n".


----------



## SuperXW

Hong Kong:
早晨 "Morning!" (No "good".)
If the meeting is in the afternoon or evening, people usually just say 你好 "you good (hello)" or 大家好 "everyone good (hello everyone)".

Mainland China:
早 "Morning!"
早上好 “Good morning!”
下午好 "Good afternoon!" ("Good" can't be omitted.)
晚上好 "Good evening!" ("Good" can't be omitted.)
All can be answered by the same sentence, or simply 好啊, "good!"


----------



## Nickle Sydney

In Russian I always say at university

"доброе (утро)" = Good morning
or
"добрый (день)". = Good afternoon

Honestly, I do not hear it frequently from other people. but it's like my distinguished feature.


----------



## dawit20

Amharic

Good morning:
እንደምን አደርክ-ïndämïn addärk-(to a male)
እንደምን አደርሽ-ïndämïn addärsh-(to a female)
እንደምን አደሩ-ïndämïn addäru-(formal, e.g. someone older)

*Never *can we omit good from either sentence, but then again, good is not in it . 
They literally mean 'how did you spend the night', so omitting the {how did (you)-ïndämïn}, would turn it into:


addärk- you spent the night (m.)
addärsh- you spent the night (f.)
addäru- you spent the night (frm.) or (they)

So no, that's why why it cannot be done. Also, saying the final three words just above with a high pitched tone would turn them into a 'did' question, e.g. did you spend the night.


----------



## trance0

In Slovene it is very common to omit _dober _"good" when greeting people:

Dan!  = Dober dan! = (Good) day/morning/afternoon
Jutro! = Dobro jutro! = (Good) morning!
'Čer! = Dober večer! = (Good) evening!

In Slovene omitting _dober _makes greetings sound less formal, just like in German, but still more formal than greetings like _živ(i)jo, čau, zdravo, serbus,..._


----------



## ger4

MyriadLeaves said:


> Danish: I believe "God morgen" ("good morning") can in informal, colloquial circumstances be abbreviated to "mor'n".


I often hear _dav_ as an informal greeting. According to ordnet.dk it is derived from _goddag_, lit. 'good day', _god_ being omitted and -_g_ in _dag_ pronounced /w/ --> _dav_ - as it often happens in Danish after a (shortened) back vowel.
dav — Den Danske Ordbog


----------

